# Hypertrophy Routine



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

i have decided to post again, oddly, i enjoyed it here. this time i will no longer enter debate of any sort without being asked. i still intend to use my usual posting style (none of that happy clappy bunny bullsh1t), but will only give my opinions if asked to do so.

anyways, i have been discussing this program i designed with another knowlageable guy and we are in the process of tweaking it to include: accenuated eccentrics, and periodise TUL and density. but you guys can have the basic one: (conjugate periodisation and supercompensation combined into one super-megafcuking hyper routine).

this is intended to increase lean muscle mass. it is geared soley at that, and whilst strength gains are inevitable and unavoidable, they were not a concern in the routines design.

if anyone has any thoughts on this, i am open to suggestion and critique. with 1 stipulation; it [your critiisism] is not aimed at me personally, or in any way sarcastic. if you are not capable of that or do not want to do that, i would respectfully ask that you do not respond.



> *Week 1 (base/normal/taper)*
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> ...


i intend to use this when i do my first AAS cycle, later this year/early next year.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

James.Titor said:


> i intend to use this when i do my first AAS cycle, later this year/early next year.


Really solid exercises in there mate. Nice to see plenty of compound moves and focus on decent assistance exercises.

What are you planning on running for your cycle?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey james, just noticed this routine is also here http://www.iron-city.net/viewtopic.php?t=59&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

Did you borrow it


----------



## PikeKing (Sep 19, 2004)

James.Titor said:


> anyways, i have been discussing this program i designed with another knowlageable guy


I like this bit


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I detect some history here!  anyone shed any light?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

If your into that style of training james maybe you should read(if not already)the "Get Buffed"books by a bloke called king(fogoten his first name)he`s an aussie and a mate just got them,loads of info in there.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

For those that dont know, this routine has come from "PikeKings" forum www.iron-city.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

For those of you that don't know i am Robert fom Pikekings forum. but thanks for your benifit of the doubt.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

and as you will be able to see if you follow the link that "cheater" provided. *I* designed the routine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

SportDr said:


> I detect some history here!  anyone shed any light?


i have plenty of history.

i am:

Robert from Muscletalk.co.uk

Robert from Ukmuscle.co.uk

RobertOates from FortifiedIron.net

John.Titor from Gripboard.com

over those alone, i have probablly made in excess of 10000 posts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

PikeKing said:


> I like this bit


me too. pike king has helped a lot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

big said:


> Really solid exercises in there mate. Nice to see plenty of compound moves and focus on decent assistance exercises.
> 
> What are you planning on running for your cycle?


thankyou. test ethan.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Don't be so touchy James,

Have read through your previous threads and I find them interesting and informative if lacking in some diplomacy/tact but that just makes for a colourful forum as long as you don't mind being flame grilled 

Welcome back sure your re-appearance will generate some lively debates that I will read with interest!

Peace peeps

SD


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

> Don't be so touchy James


i certainly hope thats sarcasm. i welcome your comments, be them good or bad. but don't tell me how to act. if a mod thinks i am out of line, they will tell me. otherwise, i am free to carry on as i am.

i don't recall having debated with you personally, so to fill you in, whilst i don't pull any punches with my writing style, i certainly am not sad enough to get stressed over what is (at the end of the day) an internet discussion. basically, what i mean is: even when it seems like i am being a bit Nazi, there is no hard feelings on my side, er.... mate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

incase anythigng is unclear, there is no arrogance, agression, stress, touchy-ness, uncooth in the above post.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice to see you back James. Always a pleasure. As far as the routine is concerned looks pretty good. For some reason I dont know why you are doing pulldowns though. I think you are doing them to change up your routine, but YOU and I know that pullups are far superior. You are the guy that likes to do upside down (bodyweight) presses against a wall. There are so many variations of pullups, dont take the easy way out mate............ 

James this is just my opinon but why oh why would you do gear? You wont be able to gaige your gains from your new routines that you take so much time to prepare.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

James, why does it say your from chester on iron city then


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh and james, i agree, stop being so touchy, James.Titor has no links with Robert (name wise i mean) I was mearly pointing out its off a good friends forum


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Glad to see you back.

I read all your posts, even if I dont post to them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> James, why does it say your from chester on iron city then


lamo, you didn't honestly think i posting from the beach of guantanamo bay (camp x-ray) did you mate? i am definitley not wanted by the CIA, not yet anyways*.

i am workign on it


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

winger said:


> Nice to see you back James. Always a pleasure. As far as the routine is concerned looks pretty good. For some reason I dont know why you are doing pulldowns though. I think you are doing them to change up your routine, but YOU and I know that pullups are far superior. You are the guy that likes to do upside down (bodyweight) presses against a wall. There are so many variations of pullups, dont take the easy way out mate............
> 
> James this is just my opinon but why oh why would you do gear? You wont be able to gaige your gains from your new routines that you take so much time to prepare.


pulldowns are standing ab pulldowns mate. its core work. they are the best exercise to train the deadlift antagonists.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> Oh and james, i agree, stop being so touchy, James.Titor has no links with Robert (name wise i mean) I was mearly pointing out its off a good friends forum


dude, i think you lot need to chill out some. i post in exactly the same mannor on no less than 7 forums and not one has had a problem. i ma not stressed, if i was anywhere near stressed when browsing on the net, i'd be a total saddo.  (Hint: i'm not)

maybe my humour is undetectable or something. point is, no hard feelings my end. i thought the mannor in which you pointed out that the routine is from a different froum (if your intention was not to try and expose a liar - soemthign pike king can confirm i am not) then it wasn't very clear, to me at least.

i apologise for the confucion caused, howzat?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Glad to see you back.
> 
> I read all your posts, even if I dont post to them.


Danka Schon


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

or is it robert:confused: , or john , from chester , or cuba:rolleyes: , my girls a psychiatric nurse and she says if you nip down to your local surgery and get a script of largactil or seroquel instead of test enanth it will blow you right up or sort out the problem with who you actually are, lol im kidding mate its cool to have you back, but could i make a request for me and some of the boys with less knowledge than some of the others?

would it be possible to put your posts in a fashion that we will understand , as you definately have some info worth sharing, so less complex explanitions and more frequently used terms that we,d hear down the gym please.

yours

john33


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

i will put things as simply as i can mate.

TBH i am no einstien myself. i have serious reading problems and it has taken me AGES to learn what i have.

(the names rob, and i live in chester, christelton to be precise.)


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Lol, I love this guy!

Regards

SD


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

im sure more than me will be happy with your help.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i mean rob


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

James.Titor said:


> pulldowns are standing ab pulldowns mate. its core work. they are the best exercise to train the deadlift antagonists.


Here we go again. What the hell are standing pulldowns? I am going to have to side with John on this one. Speak English (Brit if you must) please. I know what core is. In your routine why didn't you just say what you meant? Pull downs are pull downs. I cant read your mind mate. I love the info that you bring but you have to speak to the begginner as well. You know I love your posts, but for fcuk sake dont go changing names of routines and expect me to follow. I want to learn just like the next guy, and here is your 15 minutes of fame mate. >>>>>  .

That means we are all good........................lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Winger,

i like you mate. but frankly, i am a bit dissapointed. i don't like being told "for fcuks sake don't go blah blah".

i haven't changed the name of any exercise. they are called standing pulldowns. most poeple i have come across refer to them as pulldowns. in future i will endevour to make everythign exactly clear for you "beginners" (i use that loosely as you don't strike me as a beginner).

i come accross terms i haven't heard of all the time, all i do is ask what they mean. it takes 2 seconds, little>no effort and it avoids this. if someone on FI.net posts somethign i don't understand, i ask. no harm in that, if i still don't understand, i ask again. don't get worked up because you haven't heard of somethign before.

STANDING PULLDOWS:

go to some fancy poncey cable machine, set the cable as high as it will go. stand in fornt of the cable attachment facing it. attach the rope or 'V' sahped handle to it.

pull the calbe handle down to your forhead. hold it there throughout.

now push your **** back and out, and keeping a flat-ish abs, bend down "pulling" the cable down.

you can aslo do these kneeling.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

First off sorry for taking so long to respond. I am still confussed. Are you trying to do a pullover of some sort? Sorry to be so harsh on my last post. I dont have a problem with you and you know that. You are one of the FEW that bring info to the table. I want you to talk so the begginer can understand, that is all. I like your info, really I do. Maybe I am just a begginer.  Talk english mate. I think I know what you mean but I want you to better explain yourself, and yes you are abrassive..................lol.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

winger said:


> Talk english mate. .


Well it's nice to see YOU speaking English 'Mate'....lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

We also do standing situps with lat machine. Hold a tricep strap around the back of the neck with the two ends held against the chest while facing away from the machine. Now bend over as far as possible while pushing out the abs. Most lifters are very weak when first attempting this exercise, but be patient. The weight will go up and so will your squat and deadlift.

-deepsquatter.com

http://www.deepsquatter.com/strength/archives/ls03.htm


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

I always thought standing pulldowns were for the lats?

Thats what I was always taught.

Same as above stand in front of lat pulldown grab bar at shoulder width apart(hands) overhand grip keeping arms locked and out infront of you pull(press)down in an arch whilst contracting you lats hold in crontract position at the bottom and slowly raise keeping tension on lats at all times,these burn like hell.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

I always thought standing pulldowns were for the lats?

Thats what I was always taught.

Same as above stand in front of lat pulldown grab bar at shoulder width apart(hands) overhand grip keeping arms locked and out infront of you pull(press)down in an arch whilst contracting you lats hold in crontract position at the bottom and slowly raise keeping tension on lats at all times,these burn like hell.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

OSC, the above post by me, qupoting the deepsquatter website, is refering to abs pulldowns.

they can't be confused with lat ones, as you are seated when you do lat pulldowns.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

rope crunches only done standing as opposed to kneeling?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think that is what he is talking about.

I think on wingers original post regarding pulldowns was pullups are a better compound exercise than pulldowns. Thats all and I have to agree with this.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yep


----------



## CRMon1 (Sep 23, 2004)

I love those standing pulldowns. Although I usually do them on my knees. If anyone reading, hasn't tried them yet, what are you waiting for? They work the abs like nothing I've ever done.

You *MUST* always include ab work in your weekly routine. Strong abs will help you to lift heavier in all of your moves. And that's the goal isn't it? You can't get bigger muscles without getting stronger muscles.


----------



## CRMon1 (Sep 23, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> I always thought standing pulldowns were for the lats?
> 
> Thats what I was always taught.
> 
> Same as above stand in front of lat pulldown grab bar at shoulder width apart(hands) overhand grip keeping arms locked and out infront of you pull(press)down in an arch whilst contracting you lats hold in crontract position at the bottom and slowly raise keeping tension on lats at all times,these burn like hell.


 The move you are reffering to is called Lat Pullovers. They're done by standing straight and pulling an overhead cable down to your waist without bending your elbows. This is a good lat movement, not to be confused with standing pulldowns.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

CRMon1 said:


> You *MUST* always include ab work in your weekly routine. Strong abs will help you to lift heavier in all of your moves. And that's the goal isn't it? You can't get bigger muscles without getting stronger muscles.


I disagree. I think your abs get hit when you train. Pullups, pullovers, tricept push downs, standing bicept curls.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, i disagree to. the abs only come into effect especially when you do rotational movements. I think Wings is right there.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong but I have never seen a powerlifter do abs to impove his lifts. If you build up the muscles on your waist and add some fat you will look fatter.............period.

The best way to get a better squat or a dead lift is to do that lift. Simple really. Lets not try to reinvent the wheel shall we!

I have an idea, I will do wrist curls to improve my bench:confused:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

winger said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I have never seen a powerlifter do abs to impove his lifts. If you build up the muscles on your waist and add some fat you will look fatter.............period.
> 
> The best way to get a better squat or a dead lift is to do that lift. Simple really. Lets not try to reinvent the wheel shall we!


If you look at any Westside Barbell powerlifting routine, you'll see a HUGE emphasis on heavy ab work. I follow this program. Stronger abs = stronger core = stronger lifts.

I have found that the best way to get a better squat/deadlift is NOT to actually squat/deadlift, but to do heavy good mornings and various other assistance exercises.

If you're failing on an exercise due to a weakness - you should work that weakness hard. If that weakness is your core, then heavy ab work makes total sense. Powerlifters regularly do this.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i dunno if they,ll help out there but it sure would imrove your ja*koff , man id be able to go for 2 minutes instead of 1.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

how about some picture of ya james? put a face and body to the name


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

there is one in my journal @ muscletalk. no face pics. how bout a pic of you?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

when i can afford a digi camera no probs


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

P.S.

i don't like call outs. they aren't fair, you shouldn't be pressured into revealing your ID over the net just so poeple can put a face to a name. please don't ask for any more as the answer will be no.

thanks.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

as much as i hate to say this ive seen a couple of pics of james, although hey buddy im still waiting for the newer ones you promised me .


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

the newest one is in my sig and journal on MT. i am 185lbs in that pic. its not hard to find so i am not providing a link.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you know i dont search, so i guess i,ll just have to live without it


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah right


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

James.Titor said:


> yeah right


 you lost me dude?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

john33 said:


> you know i dont search, so i guess i,ll just have to live without it


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

its not because i wont mate its because i dont know how, im real new to this , next time your in can you explain how i set up a link to another post?, like if someone was asking about fishing trips , lol or a different page else where on the net for example, cheers mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

He looks good that is why I posted it.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

aswell, but i also thought that when i saw his old pics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

credit where credit is due my man .


----------



## CRMon1 (Sep 23, 2004)

Super strong abs may not increase your bench persay, but weak abs will hinder it. Your abs keep you stabilized, especially in movements where you are upright.

I would challenge anyone to get on a legpress and try to lift heavy while relaxing your abs. IT AIN"T GONNA HAPPEN. Strong abs = stronger lifts.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Abs support your lower back.

Weak abs = weak lower back.

I do agree with doing abs but I am not a big fan of weighted stuff for abs.

I have a pretty thick waist and I dont need it getting much thicker, even if it is muscle.

But on another note if you have weak abs your stomach will hang out and down. Now this is no good as it will give the apearance of being fat but it is just a weak relaxed stomach. So some ab work will make the stomach flatter to some degree.

You are only as strong as your weakest link.

Funny thing, I just bought some grippers (trying to get the grip stronger) last night and I did a set to failure each hand and man, typing feels funny.


----------

